# Being Ignored!



## Keesha (Aug 25, 2019)

For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt. 

Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.


----------



## 911 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hmmmm, I didn’t notice that I was ignoring anyone, but if I have, I apologize. I do know what it feels like to be ignored. My wife does it to me occasionally, especially when I start yelling at the TV while watching crime shows.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.



????   .... Love ya @Keesha   and enjoy your posts!   Sorry you feel that way ....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.


I was not aware of this Keesha.  I don't feel I've ignored you, but if I have I'm sorry. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2019)

I am not ignoring you Keesha.....maybe when you get that feeling, you should just ignore it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2019)

I doubt you're being ignored Keesha, not everyone will always respond to all threads and posts.  I know when I see a post of yours that I agree with or like, I'll respond with a Like.  I've been busy lately taking care of some things around the house and yard, and packing up for our camping trip after the holiday, so I might pop in throughout the day but not read everything or post much.  Some things people pass by because they aren't interested in the topic, but you shouldn't take it personally.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2019)

Same as Seabreeze!  I pop in and out too.  Don't read everything but do like some posts.  I do enjoy yours.


----------



## jujube (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha, nobody could ignore you.  You're the life of our party!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 25, 2019)

When I don't respond, it doesn't have anything to do with the person that is posting. I just don't know what to say about the topic. I do more reading than responding on all forums but I still enjoy reading the posts.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 25, 2019)

I have felt the same way some times. I am not ignoring you either.

slight OT...some times I have felt my posts are not being seen .  I have caught myself just looking at the list on the right and not hitting the new post tab.  When I go to new posts I have found responses of reactions I did not know I had.
@Keesha I am sorry you are feeling ignored. I like reading what you have to say


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.


I read far more than I write/respond.
As a new member I feel I need to get to know people so my responses are really more meaningful. 

Hugs.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 25, 2019)

I always enjoy reading what you have to say.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.



I'm sorry if I have never responded to your posts. I know I enjoy your company here. I think everything I have read that you posted was great.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 25, 2019)

I enjoy your posts ...never skip over them.   A lot of people on SF don't "like" or give other reactions compared to other forums I'm on.  That's a general thing here, not specifically you!


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

I've always thought your posts are intelligently written or very funny and or very empathetic.  I'm a reader more than a writer and many times, even though I like and/or agree with a post, just forget to click that ''like'' icon.  I doubt you're being ignored, you're a valuable member of this forum.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha, you are one of the best things that ever happened to Senior Forums!


----------



## Trade (Aug 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.



Tell me what you would like me to say and I'll cut and paste it into a response.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2019)

When I looked in my Profile I was able to see whoever left a like or smiley face or any of the other replies. I never knew I could look that up. Of course I don't know if you can check someone who commented on me in a thread. I even saw how many overall points someone gets for putting in one of those smiley faces or thumbs up etc. I'm really learning things I didn't know before.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

Sometimes I just read and feel I have nothing useful to say.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> When I looked in my Profile I was able to see whoever left a like or smiley face or any of the other replies. I never knew I could look that up. Of course I don't know if you can check someone who commented on me in a thread. I even saw how many overall points someone gets for putting in one of those smiley faces or thumbs up etc. I'm really learning things I didn't know before.



Hey, I just saw that too!

Tried to see Keesha's started threads to see what I've missed.....but can't. 
I can see other's threads, however


----------



## nan (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't come on here very often, but when I do, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 25, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Hey, I just saw that too!
> 
> Tried to see Keesha's started threads to see what I've missed.....but can't.
> I can see other's threads, however


I also looked up Keesha, and found that she blocks access to her information. That's got to be, in part,  the reason behind the situation she now bemoans. 

Keesha, unblock your personal info site. It keeps SF folks from finding your posts. You can't have it both ways........


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 25, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Keesha, unblock your personal info site. It keeps SF folks from finding your posts. You can't have it both ways........


No, one can't....but I can see why some folks would be compelled to block their stuff
Things can get sticky, even in the nicest of forums
Blocking cuts some of that
It can be a forum survival tactic


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

Just don't put stuff there that you don't want anyone to see.

C'mon out @Keesha!


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2019)

Keesha, my friend!...You know I love you! I think there is an overwhelming amount of activity in SF right now coupled with the fact that we're all still figuring out where everything is. I find myself unknowingly overlooking so many posts and threads because there isn't enough time in the day...and I'm still typing with one hand in replies. I'm slower than molasses.

I think you're a very busy girl right now with your folks so maybe you're missing some replies meant just for you.
BTW, where are you?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

Lara said:


> Keesha, ......
> BTW, where are you?



She seems to be MIA ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2019)

*I was just wonder, too, where @Keesha is.  Hope she is well.*


----------



## Knight (Aug 26, 2019)

Including mine 28 replies to a post about being ignored. Not to shabby.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2019)

*I tried looking to see when she was last on, but her profile is closed, private or whatever.  Only visible to a certain few.   Can anyone else tell??*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie,I just tried to click on Keesha's profile,got the same response you did.
I think she is taking a breather for awhile from posting here. I hope when she gets over from being hurt,she will come back Sue


----------



## Linda (Aug 27, 2019)

Keesha, I really enjoy your posts and I'm so sorry you feel ignored.  I read on here from my iPhone or iPad in my car (while my husband is driving.) and it's about impossible for me to like or even comment at that time.  I prefer to be on my computer so I can comment or like posts.  I often get to reading and don't bother to hit "like".  I have trouble with saying too much (As in I talk too much.) when I do post so I often delete my posts before I hit "Post reply".  Maybe I have commented on many of your posts and just deleted them before I posted.   I hope you and others I haven't commented on don't leave the forum.  I have commented in my head.

To be honest I had been thinking lately that you haven't been as talkative as you used to be but that didn't make me like you any less.  You used to talk a lot about your parents and , I think, your brother?

I just checked and your reaction score is a lot higher than mine and I've been on this forum a few years longer than you have.  So dang, maybe I'm the one who is being ignored!  I never thought of that.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2019)

Keesha has been working selflessly taking care of her aging parents who deeply disappoint her at every turn. It's hard enough caring for grateful loving parents. I suspect this has added to Keesha's disappointment. She's had a very tough life, all her life, with her parents. 

I know I haven't been responding as much to everyone's posts for various reasons but not because I'm ignoring anyone. I can't find older threads like I could in the old format...especially when someone has closed their profile. Once a thread falls off the right column of the home page, I use search but that doesn't always yield results...especially if I can't remember the exact thread title. 

I was looking for this thread the other day and couldn't find it when I searched "ignore". That's why I put my message for Keesha in the status column on the home page (and since her profile page is deleted).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2019)

@Lara to find your posts, click on your profile and then "Your Content" or "Postings"..


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you Ken, but I don't have any problem finding my own posts and threads. I have a problem finding a list of old threads  by all other members. WAIT. I just went to your profile and clicked on "Find", then a drop down menu says "Old posts" "Old threads". Got it. Now the only old threads I can't find are from random members and individual members who have blocked their profile. And that I have to just respect.

Oh! I just found a random list of threads under "Watched" on the Toolbar at the top. I've never clicked on that before...duh. Does that include threads I haven't participated in?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2019)

Since I've seen your responses and thought people responded back to you, I didn't realize you're being ignored. Not here that much so don't remember seeing you as an OP.   Anyway, I would certainly never ignore you, at least not on purpose.  I like what you have to say.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2019)

@Keesha - as others have said, I look forward to and enjoy your posts.  Hoping things are going ok for you, my friend.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.


I was looking for some place here to do a post, the right category, and saw your post Keesha.  You mean your posts aren't getting replies or someone put you on "ignore"?  

Well, anyway, I wanted to respond because of my "feelings" this a.m.  And it seems the older I get, the more alone I feel.  I won't go all into it here because this is your thread.  But it did remind me that my "feelings" are just that, and not always true.  I feel so alone in the world, but I know I'm not.  Others are right with me in this alone feeling.  I'm in tears right now writing, and all I can say is that I "think" I understand, a little.  I can't "feel" your feelings, but I'll just say it.  Life sucks sometimes and in my opinion, it's good to vent and not worry what anyone thinks or says.

Big hugs, Denise


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> I was looking for some place here to do a post, the right category, and saw your post Keesha.  You mean your posts aren't getting replies or someone put you on "ignore"?
> 
> Well, anyway, I wanted to respond because of my "feelings" this a.m.  And it seems the older I get, the more alone I feel.  I won't go all into it here because this is your thread.  But it did remind me that my "feelings" are just that, and not always true.  I feel so alone in the world, but I know I'm not.  Others are right with me in this alone feeling.  I'm in tears right now writing, and all I can say is that I "think" I understand, a little.  I can't "feel" your feelings, but I'll just say it.  Life sucks sometimes and in my opinion, it's good to vent and not worry what anyone thinks or says.
> 
> Big hugs, Denise


Denise, you've been gone too long! Please start a thread or just start posting again so we can enjoy your company. There are also new people for you to meet.

Welcome home.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks @RadishRose If I can stay out of "self" long enough, I'll try to drop in more often.  

Just want to add that I got to know Keesha a little on her Walking thread and really enjoy her posts, and pictures


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 29, 2019)

Does anyone have a way to contact Keesha out side the forum? FB or email? Maybe to see if she is ok and say we hope she comes back soon


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2019)

She's gone??  No, I sure don't @Marie5656 I'm so glad I got my friend Ina's info.  When I came in today, to the forum, I wanted to spend some time, more regularly, and maybe make some friends that I could exchange numbers with again.

It's so hard to find friends at this age, new friends, imo.  Even my old friends from school are busy with family etc.  I don't want to yack on the phone all day long, but it is nice to have someone you know you can call and do that with once in awhile.  At least that's how I feel about it


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 29, 2019)

Denise! Hello....I bet you'll feel better if you post more. We're all "only" cyber pals, but pals nevertheless, and staying connected with other humans one way of not feeling so alone. Vent. Ask a question. Tell us what you did yesterday/today even if you think it's boring. Heck, I don't always respond to others' posts, but I read them to keep up with who's doing what and occasionally post to pass along what I hope is encouragement.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2019)

Keesha is probably getting email notifications from all these responses.  Perhaps she's taking a break or just has bigger issues on her plate than SF right now.  She posted here just a few days ago.  No need to get panicky yet.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 29, 2019)

@Denise1952 1952  How are you?  Glad you are back.  Just jump back in and join the fun.  If you look at other threads, some of us here in snow country are preparing our plans for hunkering in for the winter.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> She's gone??  No, I sure don't @Marie5656 I'm so glad I got my friend Ina's info.  When I came in today, to the forum, I wanted to spend some time, more regularly, and maybe make some friends that I could exchange numbers with again.
> 
> It's so hard to find friends at this age, new friends, imo.  Even my old friends from school are busy with family etc.  I don't want to yack on the phone all day long, but it is nice to have someone you know you can call and do that with once in awhile.  At least that's how I feel about it


 LOL..Denise you're one of my oldest and dearest friends on the forums, I'd give you my number hun, but I think you might get bankrupt making a call to me...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Thanks @RadishRose If I can stay out of "self" long enough, I'll try to drop in more often.
> 
> Just want to add that I got to know Keesha a little on her Walking thread and really enjoy her posts, and pictures


@Denise1952 , not being a walker myself, I didn't visit Keesha's walking thread all that much, so I missed ya.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..Denise you're one of my oldest and dearest friends on the forums, I'd give you my number hun, but I think you might get bankrupt making a call to me...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm a member of another forum that Keesha is on. 

Because so many feel worried, as was I, I checked on that forum yesterday and today ( I haven't been there in quite awhile) and am happy to tell you Keesha was there yesterday. I hope she will respond to the PM I left her there.

If you do answer Keesha, I will not share it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm a member of another forum that Keesha is on.
> 
> Because so many feel worried, as was I, I checked on that forum yesterday and today ( I haven't been there in quite awhile) and am happy to tell you Keesha was there yesterday.


Yeah, she get's sick of stuff, and herself from time to time, as we all do.
She's a bit of a tenderonie
She'll be back
I'll wager a thousand saysos on it


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, she get's sick of stuff, and herself from time to time, as we all do.
> She's a bit of a tenderonie
> She'll be back
> I'll wager a thousand saysos on it


Hope so!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 30, 2019)

I was thinking of changing my screen name to.......Thread Killer


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2019)

I hear that tennisplayer...hate to think of how many times I thought posting would be the kiss of death to a thread, but somebody usually came to my rescue and became the thread killer instead. LOL I have thick skin after many years on forums/message boards, and dang, if I took a powder from a forum every time I "thought" I was being dissed, I wouldn't have any cyber pals. None. Zip. Zero. And I'd be sentenced to a life of silence. Well. Cyber silence.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm a member of another forum that Keesha is on. Because so many feel worried, as was I, I checked on that forum yesterday and today...and am happy to tell you Keesha was there yesterday.


Keesha's in another forum and she never mentioned it to me. I've been so worried about her. 53 heartfelt replies of concern here in her thread and no response. Now who's being ignored?


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2019)

Welcome back, Keesha. Glad you're okay


----------



## Keesha (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m so sorry and embarrassed for my insecure post. Sometimes being so truthful and spontaneous doesn’t mix well. 

Sometimes I get far too fragile and scare myself. After writing this opening post I was embarrassed to come back. Somehow I really underestimate people sincerity. 

Lara is right that I’ve been taking  care of my parents who haven’t been doing well. My mom had a stroke  5 weeks ago and they won’t let her out of hospital. During this time her physical and mental health has seriously deteriorated and some of the things said were horrifying. I do understand that much of it is due to brain injury. 

My father had his license taken away last  year after a stroke  but still thinks he can drive. I drove him over 30 times to the hospital. In fact I’ve tried to do everything for them both over the last month in hopes that I can delay or change the inevitable. It’s difficult watching your parents go senile and lose the life they once had. In fact it’s horrible. 

Surprisingly I didn’t expect to feel like this. 
Skeletons have come flying out of the closets unexpectedly and trying to process all of this stuff is crazy difficult. I’ve been trying to keep two households running smoothly and efficiently and I am succeeding. That’s where I’ve been. 

Wi fi isn’t great there but I haven’t been back at this site since I posted here except accidentally while clearing my cache and I don’t subscribe to any threads ever. I do belong to another site where I have posted a few short sentences. I sincerely was scared to come back. 

Once I read all of these posts I couldn’t believe it. This experience has really shown how twisted my perception can be  at times , not only of myself, but of others and I’m so sorry for whimping out. It truly was a whiney thread but your responses were so gracious and heartfelt. 

Thank you so much for being the kind of members you are. I’m most appreciative. 
This was eye opening in the most beautiful way imaginable.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 1, 2019)

It's okay...you must be stretched really thin by now. It sounds like you've got more on your plate than you can say grace over! We understand. Really, we do. Just keep putting one foot in the other. And one more thing: feel free to vent or rant or say here whatever you feel like you can't say around family.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 1, 2019)

When we are spread too thin, when a big part of our lives hurt us, when there is a great sadness inside - it colors all of your world. 

Be extra kind to yourself. Find some time, even if just a little, to have time for yourself. An extra 5 minutes in a warm tub or shower counts, say "This is my time, for me."

Hugs


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2019)

Welcome back, Keesha.  We leave the light on for (almost) everyone.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2019)

Welcome back Keesha. Isn’t it great to be surprised by love?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

Good to see you back @Keesha. Everything's fine...now we can have some fun again!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2019)

*Welcome Back Keesha. It's so good to see you here now. I'm sending good thoughts and prayers for your parents. You all have been going through a lot. Take care of yourself.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2019)

I know what you mean about caring for very sickly elderly parents, sorry to hear about your mom's stroke, that's very serious for sure.  My father in law had a major stroke that left him paralyzed and bedridden, we had him and my mother in law live in our home for their final years.  Hope things start to look up for you.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*@Keesha Just stay strong, even when it seems hard.  Take a breather from here if you need.  Come back full time when real life calms down.  You were one of many who gave me a lot of support after Rick died. Now it is our turn to give it back to you*


----------



## Judycat (Sep 1, 2019)

So sorry your parents are in decline. I had to watch mine go downhill one after the other. It's so sad and so hard to accept. You won't regret being there for them.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 1, 2019)

Welcome home


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Welcome home


Ditto    @Keesha


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2019)

So sorry about your parents. I know how it is like after a major stroke.  I still have late effects CVA and my family still has to deal with it.  Glad you are back.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 2, 2019)

Keesha, don't feel bad about your post! When we are looking after someone, we are kept so busy and it is so stressful, it sounds like you had more than your share to deal with. During these times, we need to talk to someone and let it out rather than keeping it all bottled up. It is so much better for us to "let it out" so again, don't feel bad about it. You were doing what you needed to do!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2019)

Really happy to see you back, Keesha!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2019)

Okay, then. Now that we've welcomed you back, it's time to start entertaining us again!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> She'll be back
> *I'll wager a thousand saysos on it*





Keesha said:


> Thank you so much for being the kind of members you are. I’m most appreciative



Uh, I'm just here to collect

S-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o






(welcome back, kid)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2019)

How the heck do you think a thousand saysos are gonna fit in that little bitty bowl? What kind of engineer are you?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2019)

HI Keesha,welcome back,sorry about what you're dealing with your parents
No need to apologize,we all need to vent sometimes and to stay away  until things have settled down for awhile. I certainly hope&pray this will happen to you


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> How the heck do you think a thousand saysos are gonna fit in that little bitty bowl? What kind of engineer are you?


 
Wy, a train engineer, of course



And a thousand sayso* WILL *fit

...because (drum toll).... I sayo


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2019)

You killed that train! Killed it. How could you?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> You killed that train! Killed it. How could you?


Got sick and tired of that damn incessant *TOOTLING* freaking day and freaking night


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2019)

M-o-m-m-m-m-m-m-m! Gary killed the train.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> How the heck do you think a thousand saysos are gonna fit in that little bitty bowl? What kind of engineer are you?



They're the NEW!AND!IMPROVED!SAYSOS!  Just like the old saysos, but half the size and twice the price.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2019)

Yabbut...even at half the size (500 saysos), they just ain't gonna fit!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> M-o-m-m-m-m-m-m-m! Gary killed the train.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2019)

jujube said:


> They're the NEW!AND!IMPROVED!SAYSOS! Just like the old saysos, but half the size and twice the price.





GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yabbut...even at half the size (500 saysos), they just ain't gonna fit!



Yeah, well, these are the even newer improveder saysos
1000 can easily fit in a watch pocket
They're made for today's economy

They come in a pressurized can



If yer not careful, they'll go all over when you add water

Size varies

You never know what yer gonna get


----------



## Morningglory (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> For some reason no matter what I write about I’m being ignored. I’m just not sure why but it’s certainly noticed and felt.
> 
> Why doesn’t anybody just tell me.


Hi Keesha, hope your feeling better today


----------

